# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Bee related gifts

## Beatrice

I do hope this is allowed as a one-off. With Christmas coming, I thought I'd mention my hand-made and filled Bee Lockets They are inspired by the bees I kept in London in my younger days. Happy beekeeping to you all.

----------

